# Anyone do the Solvang Century this past weekend??



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

If so, how was it? Were there a lot riders? I want to ride the next Solvang Century the weekend of March 27th. Anyone know which is considered the better run SC?? Bikescor put on this past weekend and Planet Ultra will be sponsoring the one in 2 weeks. What's the diff?? Thanks!


----------



## ET_SoCal (Jul 1, 2003)

Ride-Fly said:


> If so, how was it? Were there a lot riders? I want to ride the next Solvang Century the weekend of March 27th. Anyone know which is considered the better run SC?? Bikescor put on this past weekend and Planet Ultra will be sponsoring the one in 2 weeks. What's the diff?? Thanks!


Nice cool morning, a little fog for the first 20 miles but cleared up and got sunny & warm for the rest of the ride. Think it was close to 5000 riders out there (looking at the bib numbers). This was my first century and not even as difficult as I thought it would be.


----------

